# An Another Thread....



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

alors voila....




			
				Kipling a dit:
			
		

> *Si ...*
> 
> 
> Si tu peux voir détruit l'ouvrage de ta vie
> ...




juste un fil a sondage de plus.....sauf que j'y ai mis un bô poeme.....
c'est mieux que Bite et couille, non...?


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2005)

"An Another", c'est fait exprès la redondance ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Sortez le !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "An Another", c'est fait exprès la redondance ?



je voulais mettre Nananother...mais je me suis dis que ce ne serait pas tres clair.....




ps: Toys, tu remarqueras que le choix 8 est pour toi...


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

Faut fâcher personne


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

on peut donné plusieur réponse.

j'aime bien le bar des floodeurs mais quand y a bite et couille dans un tradada j'aimme bien aussi ha y a nichon aussi s'est pas mal.


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je voulais mettre Nananother...mais je me suis dis que ce ne serait pas tres clair.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci sa me vas droit au coeur .


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci sa me vas droit au coeur .



je savais que ça te plairait...


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

juste une question comment on peut avoir ces résultat alors que l'on a été que 4 a voté?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on peut donné plusieur réponse.
> 
> .... ha y a nichon aussi s'est pas mal.



Perso, grand amateur de poésie Phocéenne, j'affectionne aussi "Pachôle"... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> juste une question comment on peut avoir ces résultat alors que l'on a été que 4 a voté?



reponses a choix multiples...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Perso, grand amateur de poésie Phocéenne, j'affectionne aussi "Pachôle"... :love:



je reconnais là, les grands poetes du Sud...:love:


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

ho merdum j'en ai coché que une ! 

t'en de chose a dire et si peut d'espace a remplir


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

Victor Hugo  a dit:
			
		

> * Ils ont voté!*
> (extrait des Châtiments, III, 4, 1853)*
> 
> 
> ...





Victor hugo au sujet du vote sur le 2nd Empire....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

Moi, j'an ai coché 4 (amuuuuuur, jeu, fait réfléchir, bite et couille) car un bon fil ne traite pas forcément que d'un type de sujet. 

Et le premier ou la première qui ouvre un fil qui traite des 4 susnommés à la fois, je lui offre un coup de boule vert.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

ET moi des _vacances_.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'an ai coché 4 (amuuuuuur, jeu, fait réfléchir, bite et couille) car un bon fil ne traite pas forcément que d'un type de sujet.
> 
> Et le premier ou la première qui ouvre un fil qui traite des 4 susnommés à la fois, je lui offre un coup de boule vert.



Bon ben voilà, j'attends...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ET moi des _vacances_.



   Roh non c'est pas juste, j'ai pas vu ça pendant que je postais...  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ET moi des _vacances_.


 
Bon alors je vais le faire 

grillée par quetzalk, tant pis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

_Tu quoque, filii_

Argh...

Et mado aussi maintenant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, j'attends...



N'attends plus.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2005)

Petite question idiote: Est-ce un concours de sondage débile?? Hein?? Dite??


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote: Est-ce un concours de sondage débile?? Hein?? Dite??



non, meme pas, mais avec tous ces sondages, ça donnait envie...
sinon, j'avais surtout envie de poster un bon poeme...dans ce monde de brute...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote: Est-ce un concours de sondage débile?? Hein?? Dite??



Faudrait peut-être faire un sondage pour savoir lequel de ceux créés récemment est le plus débile ?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2005)

Oui oui c'est une idée.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

A force d'être sondé, plus de problème de constipation.


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> A force d'être sondé, plus de problème de constipation.



Pourquoi?

C'est l'étage où on pratique des coloscopies?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2005)

Mangé des fibres!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

y a des ZIP qui se perdent


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?
> 
> C'est l'étage où on pratique des coloscopies?




Fait étrange, tout ses sondages on lieu au bar...drôle d'endroit pour ça.


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Fait étrange, tout ses sondages on lieu au bar...drôle d'endroit pour ça.


Je vais fuir le Bar.....


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, pommade.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> A force d'être sondé, plus de problème de constipation.



A force d'être sondé, on finit par avoir mal au cul.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Caaaaaaaalme. Du caaaalme. Je crois que c'est ce qu'il a voulu dire aussi. Merci d'avoir précisé. Tu peux fermer la bouche


----------



## Freelancer (16 Décembre 2005)

plus tout à fait Walt Whitman, Song of myself


> Every night in my dreams
> I see you, I feel you,
> That is how I know you go on
> 
> ...



Quoi, c'est pas le bon fil pour la poésie du soir? 
C'est pas grave, c'est de la poésie hors charte. C'est le genre de choses qui me divertissent, faire du hors charte sans en avoir l'air.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Tu veux savoir ce qui me divertit moi ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir ce qui me divertit moi ? :mouais:



Fermer les sujets à la con ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Bah moyennement contrairement aux apparences


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah moyennement contrairement aux apparences



Dommage. Moi je m'en donnerais à c½ur joie.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Disons que j'éprouve beaucoup plus de satisfaction à _écarter un membre_ siffle: ) qui faute ouvertement. C'est relatif en somme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Disons que j'éprouve beaucoup plus de satisfaction à _écarter un membre_ siffle: ) qui faute ouvertement. C'est relatif en somme



Évidemment, j'ai plus d'indulgence pour les vulgaires que pour les imbéciles (sauf quand ils cumulent, bien sûr). Voilà qui réduit singulièrement le cercle de mes amis.


----------



## Freelancer (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir ce qui me divertit moi ? :mouais:



Je ne connaissais pas ce texte, mais j'aime découvrir la poésie contemporaine. 
Il me semble que l'auteur s'est laissé aller à la facilité (faire rimer "go on" avec "go on" :sleep: ). Structure très classique, contenant assez pauvre, contenu à l'image du contenant.
Allez, un petit 8/20
On pourrait à la rigueur l'utiliser comme chanson finale pour un petit téléfilm catastrophe de M6, genre adaptation romancée de la rencontre passionnée d'un bateau et d'un iceberg....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment, j'ai plus d'indulgence pour les vulgaires que pour les imbéciles (sauf quand ils cumulent, bien sûr). Voilà qui réduit singulièrement le cercle de mes amis.



et tu n'as pas trop de mal à te supporter


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et tu n'as pas trop de mal à te supporter



Aucunement. À vrai dire, je suis d'excellente compagnie. Comme certains autres ici.


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> SYNONYME : Mot à écrire à la place de celui dont on n'est pas certain de l'*orthographe.*
> elle a des yeux *a* se noyer, pendant des heures durant. dommage que *sont* mec *soi* sauveteur en mer.


Tu dois utiliser souvent les synonymes !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aucunement. À vrai dire, je suis d'excellente compagnie. Comme certains autres ici.



le principal étant que tu en sois persuadé


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être faire un sondage pour savoir lequel de ceux créés récemment est le plus débile ?


Inutile !  c'était le sondage : ---> faut-il supprimer le Bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le principal étant que tu en sois persuadé



Je n'en suis pas persuadé Lemmy : c'est aussi vrai que tu es un Ferrero Rocher  insignifiant (ce qui n'est pas peu dire).


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Mais c'est le vieux raleur qui fait des siennes à nouveau...

Chassez le naturel...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en suis pas persuadé Lemmy : c'est aussi vrai que tu es un Ferrero Rocher  insignifiant (ce qui n'est pas peu dire).



arrfff ©    

venant de toi: no problem


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Qui pête en premier d'aprés vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Allez hop !

Lemmy : chacune de tes apparitions finit par un flot d'insultes à ton encontre. Je veux bien rester objectif, mais il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas malgré tout ou qui à défaut me font penser que je devrais analyser ces invectives sous un autre ½il. Si on ajoute qu'en plus, à part venir pointer personnellement une personne qui parlait en général, ce qui par raccourci peut faire penser que tu cherches à faire chier sinon le monde au moins cette personne, je te saurai gré de diffuser ton fiel par message privé.
Tu auras sûrement remarqué que ce message public reste parfaitement poli, pesé, peut-être verbeux, mais il fait surtout figure d'avertissement. Si des membres et leur discours te dérangent il y a plein de solutions : ne plus venir, ne plus les lire, les mettre en ignore list, ou continuer à chier dans mes plate-bandes 

Merci de prendre ce message très au sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> chacune de tes apparitions finit par un flot d'insultes à ton encontre.



Je ne voudrais surtout pas qu'on m'accuse de chercher les poils sur les ½ufs ou de tirer sur les ambulances, mais je m'inscris en faux. En ce qui me concerne, traiter Lemmy de Ferrero Rocher , c'est comme dire que Ray Charles était aveugle : ce n'est pas une insulte, c'est un constat.


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2005)

Alors Lemmy ---> Caution !! 
_(Eddie Constantine)_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas qu'on m'accuse de chercher les poils sur les ½ufs ou de tirer sur les ambulances, mais je m'inscris en faux. En ce qui me concerne, traiter Lemmy de crétin, c'est comme dire que Ray Charles était aveugle : ce n'est pas une insulte, c'est un constat.


Ça ne serait pas très objectif de ma part de dire que je suis d'accord avec toi. Convenons-en.


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

bref, donc pour resumer, vous aimez les fils qui font reflechir, mais surtout si ils sont hors charte...
mouais, ça peut se faire....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Tiens un autre sondage que j'ai loupé ... C'est ballot !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un autre sondage que j'ai loupé ... C'est ballot !



il est jamais trop tard....encore plus d'un mois....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Me connaissant je risque sûrement de voter le 20 à 13h51 ... Et de me planter de case à cause de la précipitation ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Me connaissant je risque sûrement de voter le 20 à 13h51 ... Et de me planter de case à cause de la précipitation ! :rateau:



pour l'importantce que ça a, tu pourrais meme ne pas voter, enfin, je pense....
de plus, l'est bien mal parti ce fil...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Me connaissant je risque sûrement de voter le 20 à 13h51 ... Et de me planter de case à cause de la précipitation ! :rateau:



tiens, en parlant de sondage, tu savais que les fils les plus frequentés et visités de l'histoire du bar, sont les 2 bar des floodeurs....les 1 et le 2, dans l'ordre...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Oui je fais que passer entre les balles d'ailleurs ... Mais 'tain de jupons !!! Pas facile de courir plus vite que ces dernières !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je fais que passer entre les balles d'ailleurs ... Mais 'tain de jupons !!! Pas facile de courir plus vite que ces dernières !



courage...


ps: en plus, le pire avec ces putains de balles, c'est qu'elles ne semblent jamais atteindre leur but, puisqu'ils ont beau s'entretuer, ils se relevent chaque fois...
quel dommage.... 
on aurait peut etre a pleurer un triste perte, mais je doute que l'on en pleure plus d'une....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, en parlant de sondage, tu savais que les fils les plus frequentés et visités de l'histoire du bar, sont les 2 bar des floodeurs....les 1 et le 2, dans l'ordre...



M'étonne pas !  
J'arrêtais pas de me donner en spectacle ... Ca attire les foules ce genres de conneries !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas !
> J'arrêtais pas de me donner en spectacle ... Ca attire les foules ce genres de conneries !  :rateau:



c'est clair...
allez, continue d'eviter les balles en courant sur les barricades, mais ne finis pas comme gavroche, tu me manquerais...

+++


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Je ne suis qu'une bergère c'est la faute à Voltaire
Qui garde ses agneaux c'est la faute à Rousseau ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis qu'une bergère c'est la faute à Voltaire
> Qui garde ses agneaux c'est la faute à Rousseau ...


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de tomber sur ce fil....

Stook.... tu me décois.... depuis quand t'es sentimental ?  

*Qu'on lui coupe les couilles !!!!*:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber sur ce fil....
> 
> Stook.... tu me décois.... depuis quand t'es sentimental ?
> 
> *Qu'on lui coupe les couilles !!!!*:rateau:




sentimental, moi....?!
ça va pas non.....!


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber sur ce fil....
> 
> Stook.... tu me décois.... depuis quand t'es sentimental ?
> 
> *Qu'on lui coupe les couilles !!!!*:rateau:




et puis, j'ai une poignée de sable sous la main, tourne toi ....


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

n'empèche qu'y a une erreur balaise dans le titre ... ça a peut-être déjà été dit


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'empèche qu'y a une erreur balaise dans le titre ... ça a peut-être déjà été dit



plus d'une fois et je me suis expliqué........


----------



## Freelancer (19 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> plus d'une fois et je me suis expliqué........



Soit patient avec elle... C'est dur de s'apercevoir à 18 ans qu'on comprend mieux l'anglais que le français 

Et j'ai dit _mieux_, pas _bien_


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Soit patient avec elle... C'est dur de s'apercevoir à 18 ans qu'on comprend mieux l'anglais que le français
> 
> Et j'ai dit _mieux_, pas _bien_



haaa....la patience......


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Soit patient avec elle... C'est dur de s'apercevoir à 18 ans qu'on comprend mieux l'anglais que le français
> 
> Et j'ai dit _mieux_, pas _bien_


petit con  

et toi parle-nous de ton expérience : qu'est-ce que ça fait de s'apercevoir , à un âge avancé, qu'on a peur du noir   

et puis je ne suis pas convaincue par l'agumentation du stook , voilà


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis je ne suis pas convaincue par l'agumentation du stook , voilà



je t'en demande pas tant....


----------



## Freelancer (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> petit con


Pour vous serviiirrr   



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et toi parle-nous de ton expérience : qu'est-ce que ça fait de s'apercevoir , à un âge avancé, qu'on a peur du noir


mon âge avancé...  qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire    les quelques macgéens qui étaient réunis autour d'un vin chaud hier pourront en témoigner: j'avais l'air beaucoup plus jeune et frais que toi, jalouse


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Je confirme ! Papylancer  était bien plus frais ... Il sentait bon le sable chaud !


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est mal de s'acharner sur un pauvre petit être sans défense comme moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

*Les femmes*
sont perfides.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Mais tu sais bien que ce qui fait mal c'est bon ...


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que ce qui fait mal c'est bon ...


heu y' a des limite quand même là.
je viens de me ruinné une cote et je te jure que sa a pas que du bon.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais parce que t'as pas la technique pour te la ruiner avec plaisir mon chat ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les femmes*
> sont perfides.



c'est rien de le dire....de vrai succubes.... 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que ce qui fait mal c'est bon ...



mouais.....enfin.... 




			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> heu y' a des limite quand même là.
> je viens de me ruinné une cote et je te jure que sa a pas que du bon.



me fait penser a un bon vieux lattage de cou***....
ça fait toujours mal et rarement plaisir, faut le dire....meme bien fait...


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais parce que t'as pas la technique pour te la ruiner avec plaisir mon chat ..


et pourtant je me suis fait ça un soir de concert ou tout s'est bien passé mes planing était nikel y a pas eu de merde. j'ai fini la nuit avec mon ex (bon ça j'aurais du évité mais bon) y a eu que du plaisir cette nuits là sauf la cote.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me ruiner une cote et je te jure que ça n'a pas que du bon.




*Cette même côte*
qui servit à créer la femme ?






:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Non.. sûrement plutôt celle qui a servi de créer la flemme...


----------

